# Mother's reaccuring cancer



## frozenmagnolia (Jul 8, 2015)

My mother has recently learned that her thyroid cancer has returned. Upon learning this news I requested an ultrasound of my thyroid gland due to the fact that I have Hashi's. My thyroid gland has always been nodular with varying sizes. The ultrasound results indicated that I have one nodule that has grown from 8mm to 1cm from 2009 till now, 2015. So I am waiting to get to an Endo to make a plan. My GP dr says i can get a biopsy if i want to, it' up to me. Ugh! I did however go back to 2009 (my last T3 Uptake and scan)and looked at my labs. This is what I found:

Thyroglobulin Antibodies 25 IU/ml(< 20-)
ACTH 23 pg/ml
Cortisol A.M. 12.4 (5.0-23.0)
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab 491 IU/ml (<35-)

Currently as of 5/26/2015 
TSH .22 (.47-4.68)
T4 Free .40 (.78-2.19)
T3 Total-Mayo 214 (80-200)
Thyroxine Binding Capacity-Mayo 1.3 (.8-1.3)
Thyroxine, Total, S-Mayo 5.0 (45.-11.7)
Free Thyroxine Index-Mayo 3.8 (4.8-12.7)

I am taking 25 mcg of Cytomel and 25 mcg of Levothyroxin daily. I have been doing this because my depression symptoms are decreased when I am hyper thyroid. I do take Vitamin D which is also a key factor in decreasing my depression symptoms. But after looking at my lab work I am wondering if there is something else going on that would contribute to my depression symtoms and if my Thyroglobulin has been this high, do I have cancer?

I am confused to say the least. Do i wait to see the Endo to get the biopsy? Any comments or thoughts would be helpful. thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, you can have elevated Tg and not have thyroid cancer. Sometimes you get elevated numbers due to inflammation due to hashi's.

But, that said, I would absolutely get the biopsy, which is the only definitive way to rule out cancer.


----------



## frozenmagnolia (Jul 8, 2015)

Joplin, thank you.


----------

